# who can get stuff from live aquaria? or the like?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm looking for one specific piece of coral. a purple torch coral (Euphyllia glabrescens) basically the top left in the pic.










does anyone know what stores can get this or does anyone have one of these?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I have one but its not ready for fragging yet.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here. Mine is only one head. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

really? where did you guys get it from? i'm looking for about 2-3 heads.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Big als whitby has frags.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Got to watch for new shipments. NAFB, and SUM typically get one or two "different" colored hammers/frog's/torches in their shipments.

So far in my collection, I have a yellow frog spawn, orange hammer (both from Alex - fragden) and I have the torch I got from MAST auction. As well as different morphs of greens, and purples.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

J_T said:


> Got to watch for new shipments. NAFB, and SUM typically get one or two "different" colored hammers/frog's/torches in their shipments.
> 
> So far in my collection, I have a yellow frog spawn, orange hammer (both from Alex - fragden) and I have the torch I got from MAST auction. As well as different morphs of greens, and purples.


SUM has a new shipment in.

Quote from AP
Colored Tip Torch, Gold Hammer, Red Goni, Bright Pink Tip Elegence Coral,


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^awsome, i'll have to check them out this weekend.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

crap the whitby big als diden't have any...anyone have one to frag?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

they get all the good stuff in the states...










or


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Flexin5 said:


> i'm looking for one specific piece of coral. a purple torch coral (Euphyllia glabrescens) basically the top left in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides the gold morph, the others are fairly common in LPS shipments at both SUM and NAFB - you just have to get there early as they tend to go fast since they're easy and good looking corals.

Even the gold one is pretty easy to get a hold of - you just have to be fast on the phone with Ken at SUM


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

true purple is not that common.....I think ppl are mistaken it for brown.


----------

